# Newbie soon to be a Vizsla owner



## countcatula (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi to all

I am getting a vizsla dog on Easter Monday, and have been avidly reading through all of the posts over the last few months. Just wanted to say hi to everyone and their ginger ninjas, and am so looking forward to getting my "velcro" and sharing the highs with you all, and to pick your brains on everything vizsla!

Regards

Cat Stephenson


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wwwooohhh CountCATula,

You've taken the plunge first post and a brand new Ginga 'V'.

The count downs on, not long to go before your life changes!!!, welcome and 'Enjoy'.

Hobbsy1010


----------



## countcatula (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Hobbsy

A nice warm welcome, cheers matey


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html

May you never be the same. Cheers.

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Come on CountCATula,

Let us know!!! 

Bitch or dog, What breeder, names, have you bought any 'Goodies' for your new arrival yet???

Hobbsy


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Well thats it for you.You are going to be a dog snob from here on out.There will be no other dog you will see red in your sleep and in your face when you wake.When you come home from work it will be at the door ,outside the showercurtain when you bathe,waiting for you at the top of the stairs when you come from the basement.Hope you are a people person because everyone is going to have to talk to you about your dog.CONGRATULATIONS on making the right change in your life these dogs are wonderful.You are going into the next best years in your life.Good luck train well and have fun they are worth every minute of it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You forgot to mention........coming to the toilet with you!!! ;D


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

When Phoebe and I get in after some tracking or hiking in the cold Ottawa weather we both lie down in front of the fire. She hogs the warmest spots though!

Enjoy your new V!

The only advice that I can give you is, if s/he is misbehaving, taker outside for an off leash run/walk. That fixes everything.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hide your socks-hide your shoe's-**** easther will never be the same! forget the eggs- U R in for the ride of your life-LOL


----------



## countcatula (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all

Sorry have been away for a few days, thanks to all for your comments, and am looking forward to Easter Monday when we pick him up.

Will no doubt pick all of your brains over the next ummmmm 16 years lol

Meow


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

cat person huh...i love the furballs too but my little man isn't so sure about Laszlo yet..they play chase and check each other out but no toch yet......
dog has way too much energy for my laid back 8 month old.

good luck!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My dogs love cats. Probably couldn't eat a whole one though


----------



## countcatula (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha

My name is Cat, but I like dogs a lot more than cats!

Does anyone have a list for socialising my dog from the day he gets home? Also is there a list of essential things that I will need. I have already bought certain items, but want to be prepared as possible.

Cheers

Cat


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, Cat! Here is a list:

"Socialization Scavenger Hunt"

Go for 3 car rides
Have a bath (at home or groomer's)
Meet 2 gray haired senior citizens
Meet a person with a cane or in a wheelchair
Visit a garden center or hardware store
Visit the Vet without an appointment and just sit in the waiting room
Visit 2 friends at their homes
Do "sit" and "down" for a stranger
Go to a friend's house and leave puppy there for an hour without you
Take biscuits from 3 different children
Carry your pup to 3 different parks
Ride on public transit while being carried
Meet 3 friendly (vaccinated) dogs owned by friends
Ride in an elevator
Meet another domestic pet while on leash
Take a biscuit from a man with a bread

Good Luck! 

p.s. Things you will need should be fairly obvious, but...
food, dishes, bed, crate, toys, collar and leash, etc.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Make sure to buy a big container of wipes and pet stain cleaning solution because you will need them quite a bit those first few weeks! ;D


----------



## countcatula (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Mswhipple

Will use that list a lot. Haha threefish, I am the owner of a carpet and upholstery cleaning business, so will be well prepared for accidents!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Just watch him and you wont' have any accidents in the house.
Laszlo (knocks on wood) hasn't had more than 2 accidents in the house....both our faults.....well my buddies fault but still he's mine so i own it.

no number 2's yet thats a good thing!

the other odd thing i find is he won't/doesn't rip up his stuffed toys...i bought like too many because they said he'd kill them all in minutes...he hates their tags but just chews chews chews on them......


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a great list I read about the "Puppy's Rule of Twelve"...

By the time a puppy is 12 weeks old, it should have:
-Experienced 12 different surfaces - wood, carpet, tile, cement, etc.

-Played with 12 different objects - fuzzy toys, balls, hard toys, funny sounding toys, paper, cardboard, etc.

-Experienced 12 different locations - yard, (back AND front), other people's homes, school yard, etc.

-Met and played with 12 new people - children, adults (mostly men), elderly adults, people in wheelchairs or walkers, etc.

-Exposed to 12 different noises (Always keep positive and back off if puppy becomes scared) - garage door opening, doorbell, children playing, etc.

-Exposed to 12 fast moving objects (don't allow to chase) - skateboards, bikes, people running, etc.

-Experienced 12 different challenges - climb in a box, climb up steps, exposed to an electric sliding door, etc.

-Eaten from different containers - wobbly bowl, metal bowl, coffee cup, etc.

-Eaten in 12 different locations - Backyard, crate, car, etc.

-Played with 12 different puppies as much as possible 

The best decision I ever made was getting a Vizsla. I mean that. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

forget everything you've read!!.....you're ginja ninja will no doubt, like everybody else's, have their own set of yet unwritten rules , just pour yourself a glass of wine, breathe deep and await the oncoming tornado....ps enjoy the ride ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry CountCATula,

Didn't do list's. Tried really hard but didn't work out ??? ???

Like Harrigab said 'Hold Tight' and enjoy the 'Rollercoaster' that is

[size=12pt]*VIZSLA    

Don't worry just enjoy   

Hobbsy*


----------

